#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Απόκλιση εμβαδού οικοπέδου από Πράξη Εφαρμογής

## aslan

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
εχω οικοπεδο το οποιο στους τιτλους κτησης (1992) και την οικοδομικη αδεια (1998) αναφερεται 400,20 τ.μ.
Με νεο τοπογραφικο, ο τοπογραφος μου το υπολογιζει 399,98 τ.μ.
Στο κτηματολογιο επισης αναφερεται στα 399,96 τ.μ. 

Οσον αφορα τις αποκλισεις σε κτηματολογιο, αδεια και τιτλο κτησης βασει του 4495/2017 ειμαι προφανως εντος.
Το ζητημα ειναι οτι στην πραξη εφαρμογης ενω στον πινακα δινεται 400 τ.μ. , απο τον πινακα των συντεταγμενων προκυπτει 398,50 τ.μ.
Γνωριζετε τι συμβαινει με τις αποκλισεις απο πραξη εφαρμογης; Για 1,50 περιπου τ.μ. απαιτειται διορθωση; Η αρτιοτητα στην περιοχη ειναι 400 τ.μ. , θα μπορουσε αυτο να μου δημιουργησει καποιο προβλημα (τακτοποιηση; μεταβιβαση; ενδεχομενη αδεια προσθηκης :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  Ακομα και αν δεν προχωρησωσε διορθωση η πραξη εφαρμογης ειναι δυνατον να αφηνει μη αρτια οικοπεδα;


Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------

